# Root access blocked in Android 5.1.1,how to resolve to gain it?



## kg11sgbg (Dec 29, 2015)

My latest Datamini TWG10 (2-in-1) hybrid tablet/nettop,has Dual OS pre-installed by the manufacturer Datamini.
Windows 10 + Android-5.1.1
Both are running and functioning excellent.

In case of Android Lollipop(5.1.1),it is already rooted,but "su" shows as *Root no root access , *while it is checked by Root checker.

"superuser" does not function ,and it shows to manually re-root and update again.
*The file directory for "su" is /system/xbin/su  and permission for "su" is as : -rws--x---




*How do I enable root access?
I had tried Kingo Root / KingRoot, but at the last moment it showed root failure as unaccessible.

Help required Friends.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 2, 2016)

Strangely,no takers on this thread???!!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2016)

If the bootloader is locked you need to unlock it either by getting a code from manufacturer or in fast boot mode with simple command like nexus. If it's locked with a code and you don't have it or manufacturer is unwilling to share it there's not much you can do.

Happened with me with my honor bee which had a locked bootloader. I had to flash to a previous build version to gain root access.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 3, 2016)

topgear said:


> If the bootloader is locked you need to unlock it either by getting a code from manufacturer or in fast boot mode with simple command like nexus. If it's locked with a code and you don't have it or manufacturer is unwilling to share it there's not much you can do.
> 
> Happened with me with my honor bee which had a locked bootloader. I had to flash to a previous build version to gain root access.



Thanks ,Friend for the info. and advice.
I doubt,that Datamini will ever release the code for unlocking the bootloader.
In that case do I revert back to Android-4.4.* (*KitKat*) through flashing appropriately?

- - - Updated - - -

The Build Number for my Datamini TWG10 Tablet is :--->
* inet_phone_32-userdebug 5.1.1 LMY47V eng.inet_xch.20151009.121200 release-keys*

Now is it safe and reliable to download Android-KitKat(4.4.4) having Build Number for Onda V891 Dual OS Tablet,which is :--->
 *inet_phone_32-userdebug 4.4.4 KTU84P eng.inet_rance.20150129.210119 dev-keys !!!???*


Requesting  @topgear  and  @whitestar_999 , and all other Friends those of whom are expert in Android.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2016)

i am no expert in Android  try xda forums as there might be some way but assume it to be risky.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2016)

Tried XDA forums by posting the issues,no replies till now.
Any other friends from this @TDF?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2016)

usually locked rom/lesser known/small manufacturers have little dev support & one of the reason why ppl suggest to go for brands like motorola if dev support is needed.unless root access is absolutely needed i suggest sticking to 5.1.1.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> usually locked rom/lesser known/small manufacturers have little dev support & one of the reason why ppl suggest to go for brands like motorola if dev support is needed.unless root access is absolutely needed i suggest sticking to 5.1.1.


I understand your advice and suggestions,Friend. The peculiar part is that the Android version-5.1.1 came with root installed,but it has been kept in "non-access/unaccesible"  mode. Simply put you can't run the "su". YOU DON'T HAVE THE PERMISSION.
Even If I could get access or enable the permission that would have been great.


----------

